
Pre-loading: cache When cache is slower than one query - based2
https://medium.com/@gajus/pre-loading-cache-cbb0fae2747d
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/co3y5n/preload...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/co3y5n/preloading_cache_when_cache_is_slower_than_one/)

